# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  یه دید کلی به کنکور نظام جدید میخوام

## Zaniar3444

سلام دوستان من ۹۷ کنکور دادم و قاعدتا نظام قدیمیم بخاطر مسایل قابل پیش بینی و عجیب درمورد کنکور ۹۸ ریسک نکردم و پشت کنکور نموندم البته بعدها فهمیدم کارم درست بوده ولی خب الان قصد دارم باز شرکت کنم ینی در کنکور ۱۴۰۰.. یه سری سوالا برام پیش اومده بود که ممنون میشم کمکم کنید برام رفع ابنام بشه.در مورد کنکور ۹۹ میخواستم بدونم سختیش چطوری بوده سسح داوطلبا پایین اومده یا چی چون مثلا سوالارو که نگاه کردم ادبیات خب واقن سخت شده انگار ولی یه چیزی که برام جالب بود دوستان میگفتن سوالای لغتم نمیشد زد مگه اینطوری نیست اکه شما همه لغتارو حفظ باشید بتونید جواب بدید چون فقط یکیشم شمارشی بوده. تاریخ ادبیات ارایه هم که معلومه سختیشون ..  کنکور ۹۷ زیست تا جایی که یادمه و بقیه هم میگفتن بعد ۹۴ سختترین زیست بود  که ۷ تا شمارشی داشت به اضافه سوالای عددی ژنتیک و اینا . کنکور ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۰ تا شمارشی و بدون سوالای محاسباتی و دودمانه اینا.. میشه بگید زیست چطور میگن از ۹۴ سخت تر بوده؟؟ یا حتی ۹۷.. درس اخرم شیمی که ۹۴ بنظرم اصلا چیز خاصی نبود اونزمان که حل میکردم که الان بچه ها همش شیمی رو با ۹۴ مقایسه کردن سال ۹۴ همش دو تا شمارشی دادن اونزمان بنظرم شیمی ۹۵ خیلی بمراتب سختتر بود علاوه بر ۱۷.۱۸ مسئله شمارشی ها هم زیاد شدن. درمورد شیمی ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۶.۱۷ سوال اصلا ربطی به محاسبات نداشتن و البته تعداد مسئله ها در حد۹۴ ۹۵ ۹۶ ۹۷ بوده . چجوریه که اینهمه درصدا افت کردن چون واقعا فرق انچنانی بین سوالا نمیبینم. البته یه چیز که بنطرم رسید این بود که تعداد داوطلبین ۹۷ ۶۲۰ هزار نفر بودن ۹۹ ۵۰۰ شاید یکم این تاثیر داشته .. بعدش لطفا درمورد جو و سطح داوطلبای امسال بگید که باتوجه به کرونا و کلاسای غیرحضوری و ازمون غیرحضوری وضعیت چجوریه جو کنکور مثه سالای قبل هست؟. بنظرتون تعداد داوطلبین کمتر میشه یا بیشتر . نمیخوام این سوالا برای خودم یا کسی حاشیه ایجاد کنه فقط راستش میخوام یه دید کلی داشته باشم به کنکور و کسایی که باهاشون دارم رقابت میکنم . و ممنون میشم در مورد کنکور ۹۹ هم به سوالام جواب بدید که یه دید داشته باشم سوالا چطور بودن از فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگید

----------


## MoeinSanjary

فرق آنچنانی بین سوالای شیمی نمی بینی؟ همه ی اساتید شیمی کشور به راحتی گفتن سوالای 99 سخت ترین شیمی تاریخ کنکور بوده.
شما سوالا رو که خوندی گزینه هاش رو هم خوندی؟ اگه دقت کنی می بینی سوالای محاسباتی 99 هر یه سوالش دو تا سواله. به نظرم بشین یه بار توی 35 دقیقه بزن بیشتر با فضای سال 99 آشنا میشی این طوری.

----------


## n3gin2000

کنکور99کلاکنکورسختی بودهم درسهاکه سوالات رواگه نگاه کرده باشیدبین نظام قدیم وجدیدتفاوت هازمین تاآسمون نبودمثال میزنم مثلازیست نظام جدیدازکلمه اپران استفاده سده بوددرحالی که بچه هااین کلمه روهیچ جای کتابشون نداشتن 
ریاضی وفیزیک براساس تحلیل اساتیدگاهی سوالاتی شبیه رشته ریاضی داشت وکلاپذیرش هاسخت ترشده یعنی درصدهابی ارزش شده بودمثلارتبه300منطقه3پارسال98  جایگاه بهتری میتونست قبول بشه نسبت به99هرچندکه درصدهای 99بیشتربود :Yahoo (2): 
استان ماتورشته زبان سهمیه برای پذیرش دانشگاه های فرهنگیان برای دختران نداشت :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام دوستان من ۹۷ کنکور دادم و قاعدتا نظام قدیمیم بخاطر مسایل قابل پیش بینی و عجیب درمورد کنکور ۹۸ ریسک نکردم و پشت کنکور نموندم البته بعدها فهمیدم کارم درست بوده ولی خب الان قصد دارم باز شرکت کنم ینی در کنکور ۱۴۰۰.. یه سری سوالا برام پیش اومده بود که ممنون میشم کمکم کنید برام رفع ابنام بشه.در مورد کنکور ۹۹ میخواستم بدونم سختیش چطوری بوده سسح داوطلبا پایین اومده یا چی چون مثلا سوالارو که نگاه کردم ادبیات خب واقن سخت شده انگار ولی یه چیزی که برام جالب بود دوستان میگفتن سوالای لغتم نمیشد زد مگه اینطوری نیست اکه شما همه لغتارو حفظ باشید بتونید جواب بدید چون فقط یکیشم شمارشی بوده. تاریخ ادبیات ارایه هم که معلومه سختیشون ..  کنکور ۹۷ زیست تا جایی که یادمه و بقیه هم میگفتن بعد ۹۴ سختترین زیست بود  که ۷ تا شمارشی داشت به اضافه سوالای عددی ژنتیک و اینا . کنکور ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۰ تا شمارشی و بدون سوالای محاسباتی و دودمانه اینا.. میشه بگید زیست چطور میگن از ۹۴ سخت تر بوده؟؟ یا حتی ۹۷.. درس اخرم شیمی که ۹۴ بنظرم اصلا چیز خاصی نبود اونزمان که حل میکردم که الان بچه ها همش شیمی رو با ۹۴ مقایسه کردن سال ۹۴ همش دو تا شمارشی دادن اونزمان بنظرم شیمی ۹۵ خیلی بمراتب سختتر بود علاوه بر ۱۷.۱۸ مسئله شمارشی ها هم زیاد شدن. درمورد شیمی ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۶.۱۷ سوال اصلا ربطی به محاسبات نداشتن و البته تعداد مسئله ها در حد۹۴ ۹۵ ۹۶ ۹۷ بوده . چجوریه که اینهمه درصدا افت کردن چون واقعا فرق انچنانی بین سوالا نمیبینم. البته یه چیز که بنطرم رسید این بود که تعداد داوطلبین ۹۷ ۶۲۰ هزار نفر بودن ۹۹ ۵۰۰ شاید یکم این تاثیر داشته .. بعدش لطفا درمورد جو و سطح داوطلبای امسال بگید که باتوجه به کرونا و کلاسای غیرحضوری و ازمون غیرحضوری وضعیت چجوریه جو کنکور مثه سالای قبل هست؟. بنظرتون تعداد داوطلبین کمتر میشه یا بیشتر . نمیخوام این سوالا برای خودم یا کسی حاشیه ایجاد کنه فقط راستش میخوام یه دید کلی داشته باشم به کنکور و کسایی که باهاشون دارم رقابت میکنم . و ممنون میشم در مورد کنکور ۹۹ هم به سوالام جواب بدید که یه دید داشته باشم سوالا چطور بودن از فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگید





سلام . ببینید دوست عزیز شما نظام قدیم هستین . و دارین سطح کنکور به دروس کتاب قدیم رو با سطح کنکور نظام جدید و کتاباش برسی میکنین . 

1- هیچگاه این رو جای دیگه نگین که چطور زیست سخت تر بوده  . چون علیرغم سوال خارج کتاب جدید  ( اپران لک) سوال بدون صورت سوال شفاف رو میتونین ببینین ( سوالی که بیماری های ژنتیکی فصل 3 رو خواسته بود!) ضمنا نظام قدیم اساس اموزش کتاب برپایه فهم بود ! هیج کس نمیتونه اینو نادیده بگیره که شماها در مورد بیماری و تولید مثل واقعا پاره شدین ولی فهمیدید . ژنتیک خانواده رو فهمیدید و حفظ شدید اما نظام جدید چی ؟  شما ورق بزنید . متوجه میشید که کتاب فقط گفته حفظ کن چرایی موضوع معلوم نیست! مثلا بدون هیچ اطلاعی از وراثت و قوانینش ما میایم میگیم فنوتیپ حاصل امیزش فلان یا فلان چطوره ! مباحث حذف شده ای داشتیم ما تا دهن مارو دراین باره ببندند اما خداوکیلی در بدایت کرونا هیچ کس در رفتارشناسی نبود که از اونجا حذفیدن . شخص مدرسه  ما فتوسنتز رو شروع نکرده بود! 

2- شیمی  دوست عزیز ایا سوالات رو بعد 100 تست عمومی کنکور 99 که واقعا شوکه کننده بود و بعد حداقل اینطور زیستی که به ما تحمیل شد ! یعنی زیست واقعا بی درو پیکر  بیای و شیمی بزنی . ایا شما شیمی رو در 25 دیقه خودش زدین؟  ضمنا نگاهی به شیمی نظام جدید بیندازید !  من به نمایندگی این قشر موش ازمایشگاهی شده بهتون میگم که ما بدبختا در سال دهم فصل 3 خوندیم که بعضی نمک ها گرماده هستن . با افزایش دما سرعت حلشون زیاد میشه ولی مقدار انحلال پذیری کم اما نگفتن چرا!  بعد 2 سال در فصل 4 دوازدهم گفتن که اصل لوشاتلیه ! اونم دست پا شکسته 
شخص شما بدو ورود به تئوری کوانتوم نیومدی یهو با پرتو گسیل شده لیتیوم برخورد کنی و بعد 3 صفحه عوض شدن موضوع کتاب رو ببینی . شخص شما اوربیتال خوندی ! شما قبل از اینکه اسید باز رو بخونی راحت الکترونگاتیوی بلد بودی و میتونستی راحت برا خودت دلیل ضعیفی اسید های ضعیف رو تفصیر کنی ! اما ما هیچکدوم رو نداشتیم! 
شخص شما عربی رو از بدایت با اصول اموزش قواعد خوندی اما ما اسم رو در 3 سال تموم کردیم ! بدون اینکه دبیر یا هر کس دیگه ای در سال پایه ظبط الحرکات درس یده چون کتاب ممنوع کرده بود و دبیران شونه خالی میکردن . تا سال کنکور که متوجه شدیم چقدر عربی میتونست پیچیده و قواعد محور باشه !
3- سختی مضاعف . حجم ناگهانی اضطراب و ول کردن مقطعی درس !  و از طرفی فشار خانواده های زیاد به بچه ها برای حضور در جمع پوچ اموزش مجازی سیستم اموزش پرورش مملکت به نام شاد ! آیدی جز زدگی و سرخوردگی داوطلبین منطقه 3 و مدارس معمول و پایین وجود نداشت ! شخص من مدرسه توان و حوصله تدریس انلاین رو نداشت و فقط بطالت بود مطلب کپی میفرستاد یا معلم از جزوه بی در و پیکر عکس میفرستاد در حالی که به جزو بود من ابتدای سال یه جزو میخریدم و تمام/ اما فشار خانواده و از طرفی نامعلوم بودن نمره دیپلم ما وا داشت که عمده وقتمون و حوصلمون رو در این کلاس ها بگذرونیم که خدا نکرده اگه روزی اینا پاشدن گفتن نمره دیپلم رو از شاد میدیم ما به مشکل نخوریم! 
کرونا در خودی خود شکاف عمیقی ایجاد کرد بین مدارس سطح بالا و سطح پایین و معمولی . سطح بالا از فرصت 1 ماهه مرداد استفاده لازم رو برد تا قوی تر بشه اما مدارس معمولی از فرصت 1 ماهه استفاده کرد تا دانش اموزاش بکشن کنار!  من گفته ام در خصوص درحال تحصیل هایی بود که 99 درس میخوندن ! 

قصد نا امیدی ندارم اما معلومه 1400 با این وضع خیلی سخت خواهد بود که کسی از منطقه محروم و ضعیف بتونه با شاگردان مدارس سلام . نگرش و... رقابت کنه ! من خواهری دارم که محصل دبیرستان هست و از وضع روزمره معلومه که هیچ فرایند اموزشی در سیستم شاد صورت نمیگیره هیچ بلکه روند فرسایشی انگیزه و دانش قبلی دانش اموز رو تحت شعاع قرار داده ! 

حساب کنین از شخصی فامیل همین چند روز صحبت میکردم . تراز یازدهم پارسالش حدودا 6000 و خورده ای و جزو قوی ها بود . نمیگم برتر ! اما امسال با این وضع مدارس و دارمد . تصمیم گرفته با کتاب بخونه . شده 10 بار . اما همیشه نمیشه که . در صحبتی که من داشتم ایشون  به نکته ای اشاره کردن که من اشکم در اومد ! 
فرمود که ایا پارسال خوندی استثنایی هستش تو اسید های ضعیف ؟  چون من بعضی وقتا مول های طرفین رو میزارم یکی به جواب میرسم بعضی وقتا نه ! 
این یعنی بدبختی این یعنی اینکه تقصیر دانش اموز نباشه ولی مشکل دار بار بیاد!  و فرق تعادلی رو در فقط علامت دوطرفه و تعریف کای تعادل بدونه ! 
حق هم داره شما ورق بزن فصل یک در قالب یک ازمایش 2 صفحه ای پر از عکس کتاب اومده تعادل تعریف کرده ! 

سال یازدهم اومده از واکنش پرمنگنات و اسید الی ضعیف صحبت کرده ! مگه یازدهمی میدونه اصلا اسید ضعیف یعنی چی ؟ نه 
فقط کتاب میگه برو حفظ کن ! حفظ کن اقا یون ازید اینطوریه ! مونوکسید کربن فلانه ! اوزون v شکله ! چراش معلوم نیس! 

بعد شما انتظار داری با این وضع و این بی معرفتی های کنکور 99 طرف بیاد بگه 99 استاندارد بود؟ 


شخص من قصد تبرئه خودم رو ندارم ! چون من از بهمن ماه هدف گذاریم این بود که پشت بمونم و دروس زیادی مشکل پایه داشتم ولی کل افراد رو برایند بگیرین ! منطقه 3 ها محروم ها

----------


## ArthurMorgan

شما واقعا میخواین کنکور بدین؟یا هدفتون چیز دیگه ای هست؟
بسیار حرفای عجیبی میزنین اگه کنکور 99 رو ندادین که نمیتونین درباره سختیش حرف بزنین!امسال سوالات شیمی بسیار وقت گیر و پر از سوالات چند قسمتی و چند موردی بودن به طوری که معلم ها تخمین زدن زمان الازم براش 55 دقیقه بوده حداقل!همون زیستی که شما ادعا میکنین دربارش چندین سوال غلط و چند پاسخی داشت!فیزیک امسال پر از سوالات ابتکاری و ... بود.
دوست دارم بدونم اگه سر جلسه بودین هم این حرفارو میزدین؟به عمل کاربرآید به سخندانی نیست...

----------


## Zaniar3444

> فرق آنچنانی بین سوالای شیمی نمی بینی؟ همه ی اساتید شیمی کشور به راحتی گفتن سوالای 99 سخت ترین شیمی تاریخ کنکور بوده.
> شما سوالا رو که خوندی گزینه هاش رو هم خوندی؟ اگه دقت کنی می بینی سوالای محاسباتی 99 هر یه سوالش دو تا سواله. به نظرم بشین یه بار توی 35 دقیقه بزن بیشتر با فضای سال 99 آشنا میشی این طوری.




راستش اساتید بسیار علاقمند به جو دادن هستن با حرفاتون به شک افتادم باز رفتم سوالارو دیدم حداقل ۱۵ ۱۶ سوال اصلا ربطی به عدد ندارن اگرم دارن یه نسبت اسون نسبت پیوندیه .. من ادعا ندارم چنان خفنم ولی سالای قبلم گل و بلبل نبود و همیشه درصد شیمی از ۹۳ به بعد پایین بوده البته ۹۸ رو نمیدونم

----------


## Zaniar3444

> کنکور99کلاکنکورسختی بودهم درسهاکه سوالات رواگه نگاه کرده باشیدبین نظام قدیم وجدیدتفاوت هازمین تاآسمون نبودمثال میزنم مثلازیست نظام جدیدازکلمه اپران استفاده سده بوددرحالی که بچه هااین کلمه روهیچ جای کتابشون نداشتن 
> ریاضی وفیزیک براساس تحلیل اساتیدگاهی سوالاتی شبیه رشته ریاضی داشت وکلاپذیرش هاسخت ترشده یعنی درصدهابی ارزش شده بودمثلارتبه300منطقه3پارسال98  جایگاه بهتری میتونست قبول بشه نسبت به99هرچندکه درصدهای 99بیشتربود
> استان ماتورشته زبان سهمیه برای پذیرش دانشگاه های فرهنگیان برای دختران نداشت


این درصد پذیرشا برای سه رشته هم کم شدن؟ چون فرهنگیان هرسال این نسبت تغییر میکنه

----------


## Zaniar3444

> سلام . ببینید دوست عزیز شما نظام قدیم هستین . و دارین سطح کنکور به دروس کتاب قدیم رو با سطح کنکور نظام جدید و کتاباش برسی میکنین . 
> 
> 1- هیچگاه این رو جای دیگه نگین که چطور زیست سخت تر بوده  . چون علیرغم سوال خارج کتاب جدید  ( اپران لک) سوال بدون صورت سوال شفاف رو میتونین ببینین ( سوالی که بیماری های ژنتیکی فصل 3 رو خواسته بود!) ضمنا نظام قدیم اساس اموزش کتاب برپایه فهم بود ! هیج کس نمیتونه اینو نادیده بگیره که شماها در مورد بیماری و تولید مثل واقعا پاره شدین ولی فهمیدید . ژنتیک خانواده رو فهمیدید و حفظ شدید اما نظام جدید چی ؟  شما ورق بزنید . متوجه میشید که کتاب فقط گفته حفظ کن چرایی موضوع معلوم نیست! مثلا بدون هیچ اطلاعی از وراثت و قوانینش ما میایم میگیم فنوتیپ حاصل امیزش فلان یا فلان چطوره ! مباحث حذف شده ای داشتیم ما تا دهن مارو دراین باره ببندند اما خداوکیلی در بدایت کرونا هیچ کس در رفتارشناسی نبود که از اونجا حذفیدن . شخص مدرسه  ما فتوسنتز رو شروع نکرده بود! 
> 
> 2- شیمی  دوست عزیز ایا سوالات رو بعد 100 تست عمومی کنکور 99 که واقعا شوکه کننده بود و بعد حداقل اینطور زیستی که به ما تحمیل شد ! یعنی زیست واقعا بی درو پیکر  بیای و شیمی بزنی . ایا شما شیمی رو در 25 دیقه خودش زدین؟  ضمنا نگاهی به شیمی نظام جدید بیندازید !  من به نمایندگی این قشر موش ازمایشگاهی شده بهتون میگم که ما بدبختا در سال دهم فصل 3 خوندیم که بعضی نمک ها گرماده هستن . با افزایش دما سرعت حلشون زیاد میشه ولی مقدار انحلال پذیری کم اما نگفتن چرا!  بعد 2 سال در فصل 4 دوازدهم گفتن که اصل لوشاتلیه ! اونم دست پا شکسته 
> شخص شما بدو ورود به تئوری کوانتوم نیومدی یهو با پرتو گسیل شده لیتیوم برخورد کنی و بعد 3 صفحه عوض شدن موضوع کتاب رو ببینی . شخص شما اوربیتال خوندی ! شما قبل از اینکه اسید باز رو بخونی راحت الکترونگاتیوی بلد بودی و میتونستی راحت برا خودت دلیل ضعیفی اسید های ضعیف رو تفصیر کنی ! اما ما هیچکدوم رو نداشتیم! 
> شخص شما عربی رو از بدایت با اصول اموزش قواعد خوندی اما ما اسم رو در 3 سال تموم کردیم ! بدون اینکه دبیر یا هر کس دیگه ای در سال پایه ظبط الحرکات درس یده چون کتاب ممنوع کرده بود و دبیران شونه خالی میکردن . تا سال کنکور که متوجه شدیم چقدر عربی میتونست پیچیده و قواعد محور باشه !
> 3- سختی مضاعف . حجم ناگهانی اضطراب و ول کردن مقطعی درس !  و از طرفی فشار خانواده های زیاد به بچه ها برای حضور در جمع پوچ اموزش مجازی سیستم اموزش پرورش مملکت به نام شاد ! آیدی جز زدگی و سرخوردگی داوطلبین منطقه 3 و مدارس معمول و پایین وجود نداشت ! شخص من مدرسه توان و حوصله تدریس انلاین رو نداشت و فقط بطالت بود مطلب کپی میفرستاد یا معلم از جزوه بی در و پیکر عکس میفرستاد در حالی که به جزو بود من ابتدای سال یه جزو میخریدم و تمام/ اما فشار خانواده و از طرفی نامعلوم بودن نمره دیپلم ما وا داشت که عمده وقتمون و حوصلمون رو در این کلاس ها بگذرونیم که خدا نکرده اگه روزی اینا پاشدن گفتن نمره دیپلم رو از شاد میدیم ما به مشکل نخوریم! 
> کرونا در خودی خود شکاف عمیقی ایجاد کرد بین مدارس سطح بالا و سطح پایین و معمولی . سطح بالا از فرصت 1 ماهه مرداد استفاده لازم رو برد تا قوی تر بشه اما مدارس معمولی از فرصت 1 ماهه استفاده کرد تا دانش اموزاش بکشن کنار!  من گفته ام در خصوص درحال تحصیل هایی بود که 99 درس میخوندن ! 
> ...


کاملا درکت میکنم عزیزم خودم الان دارم کتابارو میخونم هرچن شیمی رو ترتیبش خوشم میاد (چون راستش واقن دوس ندارم بیام بشینم بخونم دموکریت و شاگردان رادرفور چیکار کردن)ولی خب کاملا واضحه برای نظام جدیدیا اصلا اسون نیست

ولی ولی این مشکل پراکندگی رو ما تو زیست داشتیم هر تیکه از هر فصل من الان که دارم میخونم کتابو اصلا خیلی تغییر کرده به چیزایی پرداخته که ما باید خودمون درمیاوردیم و جم و جور کردن

راجب اپران لک نمیدونم میدونستی یا نه کنکور ۹۶ طراح زیست گفته انتی دیورتیک درحالیکه اصلا این کلمه تو کتاب نیست معادلش میشه همون هورمون adh و به تست بچه ها خیلی ها ول کردن .. سال ۹۵ یه دوست داشتم دندون قبول شد تو زبستشون ۳ تا سوال غلط داشت این اتفاقا هرسال میفته .. مخصوصا تو زیست .. امیدوارم امسال دیگه موفق باشی

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> راستش اساتید بسیار علاقمند به جو دادن هستن با حرفاتون به شک افتادم باز رفتم سوالارو دیدم حداقل ۱۵ ۱۶ سوال اصلا ربطی به عدد ندارن اگرم دارن یه نسبت اسون نسبت پیوندیه .. من ادعا ندارم چنان خفنم ولی سالای قبلم گل و بلبل نبود و همیشه درصد شیمی از ۹۳ به بعد پایین بوده البته ۹۸ رو نمیدونم


چرا عزیز اتفاقا بد جور هم داری ادعای خفنیت می کنی. من تراز شیمی قلم چیم 8000 بود خودم رو ترکوندم امسال 52 زدم. رتبه ی حدود 250 هم توی همین انجمن داریم امسال شیمی رو حدود 30 زده بود.
من نمی دونم سوالا رو چطوری نگاه می کنی. مثلا کلماتش چون آشناست فکر می کنی ساده ست یا طور دیگه حساب می کنی. شاید هم ندیده ی مندلیف خدابیامرز هستی خودت خبر نداری. در هر صورت بهتره اگه جواب سوالا رو نمی دونی توی تایمش بزنی متوجه میشی. اگر پاسخ نامه رو دیدی دیگه فایده ای نداره.

----------


## Zaniar3444

> شما واقعا میخواین کنکور بدین؟یا هدفتون چیز دیگه ای هست؟
> بسیار حرفای عجیبی میزنین اگه کنکور 99 رو ندادین که نمیتونین درباره سختیش حرف بزنین!امسال سوالات شیمی بسیار وقت گیر و پر از سوالات چند قسمتی و چند موردی بودن به طوری که معلم ها تخمین زدن زمان الازم براش 55 دقیقه بوده حداقل!همون زیستی که شما ادعا میکنین دربارش چندین سوال غلط و چند پاسخی داشت!فیزیک امسال پر از سوالات ابتکاری و ... بود.
> دوست دارم بدونم اگه سر جلسه بودین هم این حرفارو میزدین؟به عمل کاربرآید به سخندانی نیست...


من ادعا نکردم اسونه با سخته گفتم مشاهداتم اینه و نظر بقیه رو خواستم که ببینم واقن سخته یا سطح داولبا بخاطر کرونا و مدرسه و ازمون غیرحضوری افت کردن. بله دارم واسه کنکور میخونم و این سوالو واسه این نکردم که تلاشمو کمتر کنم فقط میخوام جو و سطح رقبا رو بدونم یه دید کلی داشته باشم ..
این سوالای غلطم باور کن هرسال بوده .. موفق باشی

----------


## Zaniar3444

> چرا عزیز اتفاقا بد جور هم داری ادعای خفنیت می کنی. من تراز شیمی قلم چیم 8000 بود خودم رو ترکوندم امسال 52 زدم. رتبه ی حدود 250 هم توی همین انجمن داریم امسال شیمی رو حدود 30 زده بود.
> من نمی دونم سوالا رو چطوری نگاه می کنی. مثلا کلماتش چون آشناست فکر می کنی ساده ست یا طور دیگه حساب می کنی. شاید هم ندیده ی مندلیف خدابیامرز هستی خودت خبر نداری. در هر صورت بهتره اگه جواب سوالا رو نمی دونی توی تایمش بزنی متوجه میشی. اگر پاسخ نامه رو دیدی دیگه فایده ای نداره.


خیر ادعا نکردم اگه به درصد باشه من میشناسم با درصد ۴۰اینا سالای قبلم رفتن دندون در حالیکه بقیه درساهم درصد شاخی نزدن.. من گفتم ۱۷ سوال بدون مسئله وجود داشته حدود ۷.۸تاش شمارشی هم نبوده تو این ازمون دقیقا بیا بگو چرا دانش اموزی که مسلط باشه نباید بتونه بزنه اگرم نخونده با ناقص خونده اون که بحثش جداس.. درضمن این ۳۵ دیقه یه چیز خیلی چرته همون سالای ۹۰ اینام نمیشد تو ۳۵ دیقه صد زد حداقل برای ۹۹ درصد افراد

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان من ۹۷ کنکور دادم و قاعدتا نظام قدیمیم بخاطر مسایل قابل پیش بینی و عجیب درمورد کنکور ۹۸ ریسک نکردم و پشت کنکور نموندم البته بعدها فهمیدم کارم درست بوده ولی خب الان قصد دارم باز شرکت کنم ینی در کنکور ۱۴۰۰.. یه سری سوالا برام پیش اومده بود که ممنون میشم کمکم کنید برام رفع ابنام بشه.در مورد کنکور ۹۹ میخواستم بدونم سختیش چطوری بوده سسح داوطلبا پایین اومده یا چی چون مثلا سوالارو که نگاه کردم ادبیات خب واقن سخت شده انگار ولی یه چیزی که برام جالب بود دوستان میگفتن سوالای لغتم نمیشد زد مگه اینطوری نیست اکه شما همه لغتارو حفظ باشید بتونید جواب بدید چون فقط یکیشم شمارشی بوده. تاریخ ادبیات ارایه هم که معلومه سختیشون ..  کنکور ۹۷ زیست تا جایی که یادمه و بقیه هم میگفتن بعد ۹۴ سختترین زیست بود  که ۷ تا شمارشی داشت به اضافه سوالای عددی ژنتیک و اینا . کنکور ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۰ تا شمارشی و بدون سوالای محاسباتی و دودمانه اینا.. میشه بگید زیست چطور میگن از ۹۴ سخت تر بوده؟؟ یا حتی ۹۷.. درس اخرم شیمی که ۹۴ بنظرم اصلا چیز خاصی نبود اونزمان که حل میکردم که الان بچه ها همش شیمی رو با ۹۴ مقایسه کردن سال ۹۴ همش دو تا شمارشی دادن اونزمان بنظرم شیمی ۹۵ خیلی بمراتب سختتر بود علاوه بر ۱۷.۱۸ مسئله شمارشی ها هم زیاد شدن. درمورد شیمی ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۶.۱۷ سوال اصلا ربطی به محاسبات نداشتن و البته تعداد مسئله ها در حد۹۴ ۹۵ ۹۶ ۹۷ بوده . چجوریه که اینهمه درصدا افت کردن چون واقعا فرق انچنانی بین سوالا نمیبینم. البته یه چیز که بنطرم رسید این بود که تعداد داوطلبین ۹۷ ۶۲۰ هزار نفر بودن ۹۹ ۵۰۰ شاید یکم این تاثیر داشته .. بعدش لطفا درمورد جو و سطح داوطلبای امسال بگید که باتوجه به کرونا و کلاسای غیرحضوری و ازمون غیرحضوری وضعیت چجوریه جو کنکور مثه سالای قبل هست؟. بنظرتون تعداد داوطلبین کمتر میشه یا بیشتر . نمیخوام این سوالا برای خودم یا کسی حاشیه ایجاد کنه فقط راستش میخوام یه دید کلی داشته باشم به کنکور و کسایی که باهاشون دارم رقابت میکنم . و ممنون میشم در مورد کنکور ۹۹ هم به سوالام جواب بدید که یه دید داشته باشم سوالا چطور بودن از فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگید


اگه بخوای مقایسه کنی 
ادبیات ش سخت بود 
شیمیش فاجعه بود نه تنها مسائل دو قسمتی و وقتگیر داشت بلکه حتی عدد هاش هم بد قلق بود و ساده کاری و محاسباتش بسیار وقتگیر بود و رند نبود
فیزیک هم سوالای دو قسمتی داشت و محاسباتش سنگین بود ولی از نظر مفهوم سوال سختی نداشت و ۸۴ و ۹۲ همچنان در سختی غوغا میکنه
ریاضیش سخت بود ولی نه در حد نظام قدیم 
ولی اینا به چه دردی میخوره ؟ برو بشین درست رو بخون

----------


## diligent

> سلام . ببینید دوست عزیز شما نظام قدیم هستین . و دارین سطح کنکور به دروس کتاب قدیم رو با سطح کنکور نظام جدید و کتاباش برسی میکنین . 
> 
> 1- هیچگاه این رو جای دیگه نگین که چطور زیست سخت تر بوده  . چون علیرغم سوال خارج کتاب جدید  ( اپران لک) سوال بدون صورت سوال شفاف رو میتونین ببینین ( سوالی که بیماری های ژنتیکی فصل 3 رو خواسته بود!) ضمنا نظام قدیم اساس اموزش کتاب برپایه فهم بود ! هیج کس نمیتونه اینو نادیده بگیره که شماها در مورد بیماری و تولید مثل واقعا پاره شدین ولی فهمیدید . ژنتیک خانواده رو فهمیدید و حفظ شدید اما نظام جدید چی ؟  شما ورق بزنید . متوجه میشید که کتاب فقط گفته حفظ کن چرایی موضوع معلوم نیست! مثلا بدون هیچ اطلاعی از وراثت و قوانینش ما میایم میگیم فنوتیپ حاصل امیزش فلان یا فلان چطوره ! مباحث حذف شده ای داشتیم ما تا دهن مارو دراین باره ببندند اما خداوکیلی در بدایت کرونا هیچ کس در رفتارشناسی نبود که از اونجا حذفیدن . شخص مدرسه  ما فتوسنتز رو شروع نکرده بود! 
> 
> 2- شیمی  دوست عزیز ایا سوالات رو بعد 100 تست عمومی کنکور 99 که واقعا شوکه کننده بود و بعد حداقل اینطور زیستی که به ما تحمیل شد ! یعنی زیست واقعا بی درو پیکر  بیای و شیمی بزنی . ایا شما شیمی رو در 25 دیقه خودش زدین؟  ضمنا نگاهی به شیمی نظام جدید بیندازید !  من به نمایندگی این قشر موش ازمایشگاهی شده بهتون میگم که ما بدبختا در سال دهم فصل 3 خوندیم که بعضی نمک ها گرماده هستن . با افزایش دما سرعت حلشون زیاد میشه ولی مقدار انحلال پذیری کم اما نگفتن چرا!  بعد 2 سال در فصل 4 دوازدهم گفتن که اصل لوشاتلیه ! اونم دست پا شکسته 
> شخص شما بدو ورود به تئوری کوانتوم نیومدی یهو با پرتو گسیل شده لیتیوم برخورد کنی و بعد 3 صفحه عوض شدن موضوع کتاب رو ببینی . شخص شما اوربیتال خوندی ! شما قبل از اینکه اسید باز رو بخونی راحت الکترونگاتیوی بلد بودی و میتونستی راحت برا خودت دلیل ضعیفی اسید های ضعیف رو تفصیر کنی ! اما ما هیچکدوم رو نداشتیم! 
> شخص شما عربی رو از بدایت با اصول اموزش قواعد خوندی اما ما اسم رو در 3 سال تموم کردیم ! بدون اینکه دبیر یا هر کس دیگه ای در سال پایه ظبط الحرکات درس یده چون کتاب ممنوع کرده بود و دبیران شونه خالی میکردن . تا سال کنکور که متوجه شدیم چقدر عربی میتونست پیچیده و قواعد محور باشه !
> 3- سختی مضاعف . حجم ناگهانی اضطراب و ول کردن مقطعی درس !  و از طرفی فشار خانواده های زیاد به بچه ها برای حضور در جمع پوچ اموزش مجازی سیستم اموزش پرورش مملکت به نام شاد ! آیدی جز زدگی و سرخوردگی داوطلبین منطقه 3 و مدارس معمول و پایین وجود نداشت ! شخص من مدرسه توان و حوصله تدریس انلاین رو نداشت و فقط بطالت بود مطلب کپی میفرستاد یا معلم از جزوه بی در و پیکر عکس میفرستاد در حالی که به جزو بود من ابتدای سال یه جزو میخریدم و تمام/ اما فشار خانواده و از طرفی نامعلوم بودن نمره دیپلم ما وا داشت که عمده وقتمون و حوصلمون رو در این کلاس ها بگذرونیم که خدا نکرده اگه روزی اینا پاشدن گفتن نمره دیپلم رو از شاد میدیم ما به مشکل نخوریم! 
> کرونا در خودی خود شکاف عمیقی ایجاد کرد بین مدارس سطح بالا و سطح پایین و معمولی . سطح بالا از فرصت 1 ماهه مرداد استفاده لازم رو برد تا قوی تر بشه اما مدارس معمولی از فرصت 1 ماهه استفاده کرد تا دانش اموزاش بکشن کنار!  من گفته ام در خصوص درحال تحصیل هایی بود که 99 درس میخوندن ! 
> ...


میدونی شدیدا موافقم کتاب های نظام جدیدا ظاهرا آسون شده ولی واقعا اینطور نیستش چون فقط کم حجم مفاهیم پایه حذف شده حتی دبیر ها مجبورن علاوه بر کتاب مطالب زیادی بیان بگن تا بفهمیم مطالب انقدر گنگ هستن که نیاز به جزوه و درسنامه هست و در واقع همون طور میشه الکی اومدن کتابا رو نازک کردن با حذف کردن مفاهیم پایه و من نمی‌فهمم چرا مشاورین هم میان تایید میکنن که آره نظام جدید آب خوردنه درحالی‌که اصلا اینطور نیست

----------


## Rozhinaa

آقا من از سال ۹۷ که اولین کنکورم بوده شرکت کردم.سوالات زیست خیلی خارج از استاندارد بوده و غلطاش خیلی خیلی بیشتر از ۲.۳ تا بوده به نظرم استانداردترین کنکور همون ۹۷ بوده فوق العاده استاندارد و در سطح متوسط جوری که هم دانش آموز اذیت نمیشه هم به خوبی غربال میشن.کنکور ۹۹ رو که دادم درباره شیمی سوالات مسئله دوقسمتی و طولانی و همچنین حفظیات و مفهومات هم همچین آسون طرح نشدن بیشتر موضوع سر اینکه من میتونم یه تست شیمیو بزنم با نه نیست مسئله اینه که سوالات بسیار بسیار وقتگیر طرح شدن.تو زمان زدن کار آسونی نبوده.سوالات فیزیک هم متفاوت طرح شده بودن در سطح نرمال هرسال نبوده ادبیاتم که کلا بسیار بسیار سخت بود ولی به جز ادبیات بقیه عمومی ها استاندارد بود ریاضی هم سطحش خوب بود ینی سخت بود ولی غیراستاندارد نبود بیشتر از سخت بودن سوالای کنکور ۹۹ بحث غیراستاندار بودنشونه

----------


## Zaniar3444

> اگه بخوای مقایسه کنی 
> ادبیات ش سخت بود 
> شیمیش فاجعه بود نه تنها مسائل دو قسمتی و وقتگیر داشت بلکه حتی عدد هاش هم بد قلق بود و ساده کاری و محاسباتش بسیار وقتگیر بود و رند نبود
> فیزیک هم سوالای دو قسمتی داشت و محاسباتش سنگین بود ولی از نظر مفهوم سوال سختی نداشت و ۸۴ و ۹۲ همچنان در سختی غوغا میکنه
> ریاضیش سخت بود ولی نه در حد نظام قدیم 
> ولی اینا به چه دردی میخوره ؟ برو بشین درست رو بخون


ممنون از نظرت . هیچ دردی نمیخوره فقط خواستم بدون سطح داوطلبا افت کرده بخاظر کرونا مرونا یا خیلی وحشتناک بوده و یه سری اطلاعات دیگه کلا ادم خوبه بدونه سوالات اخری سطحشون و دید طراحا چی بوده که بعدش چطور بخونه این موارد رو و اماده کنه خودشو

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام . ببینید دوست عزیز شما نظام قدیم هستین . و دارین سطح کنکور به دروس کتاب قدیم رو با سطح کنکور نظام جدید و کتاباش برسی میکنین . 
> 
> 1- هیچگاه این رو جای دیگه نگین که چطور زیست سخت تر بوده  . چون علیرغم سوال خارج کتاب جدید  ( اپران لک) سوال بدون صورت سوال شفاف رو میتونین ببینین ( سوالی که بیماری های ژنتیکی فصل 3 رو خواسته بود!) ضمنا نظام قدیم اساس اموزش کتاب برپایه فهم بود ! هیج کس نمیتونه اینو نادیده بگیره که شماها در مورد بیماری و تولید مثل واقعا پاره شدین ولی فهمیدید . ژنتیک خانواده رو فهمیدید و حفظ شدید اما نظام جدید چی ؟  شما ورق بزنید . متوجه میشید که کتاب فقط گفته حفظ کن چرایی موضوع معلوم نیست! مثلا بدون هیچ اطلاعی از وراثت و قوانینش ما میایم میگیم فنوتیپ حاصل امیزش فلان یا فلان چطوره ! مباحث حذف شده ای داشتیم ما تا دهن مارو دراین باره ببندند اما خداوکیلی در بدایت کرونا هیچ کس در رفتارشناسی نبود که از اونجا حذفیدن . شخص مدرسه  ما فتوسنتز رو شروع نکرده بود! 
> 
> 2- شیمی  دوست عزیز ایا سوالات رو بعد 100 تست عمومی کنکور 99 که واقعا شوکه کننده بود و بعد حداقل اینطور زیستی که به ما تحمیل شد ! یعنی زیست واقعا بی درو پیکر  بیای و شیمی بزنی . ایا شما شیمی رو در 25 دیقه خودش زدین؟  ضمنا نگاهی به شیمی نظام جدید بیندازید !  من به نمایندگی این قشر موش ازمایشگاهی شده بهتون میگم که ما بدبختا در سال دهم فصل 3 خوندیم که بعضی نمک ها گرماده هستن . با افزایش دما سرعت حلشون زیاد میشه ولی مقدار انحلال پذیری کم اما نگفتن چرا!  بعد 2 سال در فصل 4 دوازدهم گفتن که اصل لوشاتلیه ! اونم دست پا شکسته 
> شخص شما بدو ورود به تئوری کوانتوم نیومدی یهو با پرتو گسیل شده لیتیوم برخورد کنی و بعد 3 صفحه عوض شدن موضوع کتاب رو ببینی . شخص شما اوربیتال خوندی ! شما قبل از اینکه اسید باز رو بخونی راحت الکترونگاتیوی بلد بودی و میتونستی راحت برا خودت دلیل ضعیفی اسید های ضعیف رو تفصیر کنی ! اما ما هیچکدوم رو نداشتیم! 
> شخص شما عربی رو از بدایت با اصول اموزش قواعد خوندی اما ما اسم رو در 3 سال تموم کردیم ! بدون اینکه دبیر یا هر کس دیگه ای در سال پایه ظبط الحرکات درس یده چون کتاب ممنوع کرده بود و دبیران شونه خالی میکردن . تا سال کنکور که متوجه شدیم چقدر عربی میتونست پیچیده و قواعد محور باشه !
> 3- سختی مضاعف . حجم ناگهانی اضطراب و ول کردن مقطعی درس !  و از طرفی فشار خانواده های زیاد به بچه ها برای حضور در جمع پوچ اموزش مجازی سیستم اموزش پرورش مملکت به نام شاد ! آیدی جز زدگی و سرخوردگی داوطلبین منطقه 3 و مدارس معمول و پایین وجود نداشت ! شخص من مدرسه توان و حوصله تدریس انلاین رو نداشت و فقط بطالت بود مطلب کپی میفرستاد یا معلم از جزوه بی در و پیکر عکس میفرستاد در حالی که به جزو بود من ابتدای سال یه جزو میخریدم و تمام/ اما فشار خانواده و از طرفی نامعلوم بودن نمره دیپلم ما وا داشت که عمده وقتمون و حوصلمون رو در این کلاس ها بگذرونیم که خدا نکرده اگه روزی اینا پاشدن گفتن نمره دیپلم رو از شاد میدیم ما به مشکل نخوریم! 
> کرونا در خودی خود شکاف عمیقی ایجاد کرد بین مدارس سطح بالا و سطح پایین و معمولی . سطح بالا از فرصت 1 ماهه مرداد استفاده لازم رو برد تا قوی تر بشه اما مدارس معمولی از فرصت 1 ماهه استفاده کرد تا دانش اموزاش بکشن کنار!  من گفته ام در خصوص درحال تحصیل هایی بود که 99 درس میخوندن ! 
> ...


واقعا منطقه ۳ ایها حیلی حقشون خورده شد تو ۹۹ سهمیه بومی گزینی رسما قربانی گرفت اصلا نمیتونم درک کنم چرا باید جغرافیا در قبولی تو دانشگاه تاثیر داشته باشه

----------


## sepehr_a

زیست پنج تا سوال مورد بحثه که میشده دو جوابه ده تا شمارشی هم احتمال غلط زدن رو بالا میبره
شیمی خودم هم گفتم قبلا که یکم از لحاظ علمی شاید پایین تر از 94 بود ولی به شدت درصدا افت کرد شاید بد تر از 94 سوال های زیاد چند موردی و گیر دادن به موضوعات کوچیک مثلا تعریف توسعه پایدار و دو پهلو از  پلی استیرن دادن مسئله در همون شمارشی ها و دام های زیاد و چند بخشی شدن شدید مسئله ها درصدا رو خیلی کشید پایین (فقط درصد یه شخص خاص نیست خیلی از دوستام که حتی دو رقمی شده و با میانگین تراز ۸۰۰۰ و المپیادی شیمی تو کنکور امسال ۶۰ زد!!!
فارسی لغت رو خب مشخصا حفظ باشین میزنین

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون از نظرت . هیچ دردی نمیخوره فقط خواستم بدون سطح داوطلبا افت کرده بخاظر کرونا مرونا یا خیلی وحشتناک بوده و یه سری اطلاعات دیگه کلا ادم خوبه بدونه سوالات اخری سطحشون و دید طراحا چی بوده که بعدش چطور بخونه این موارد رو و اماده کنه خودشو


دید طراح میدونی چیه؟؟
طراح به چیزشم نیست تو حاشیه کتاب درسی نظام جدید نوشته شده طرح سوال از ساختار های شیمیایی مجاز نیست و یا الکترونگاتیوی تو بیشتر بدانید اورده شده و یا مطالبی تو نظام قدیم بوده که حذف شده دید طراح کاملا بر پایهی مفهوم هست و خیلی هم تیز بین هستن در سوالات نظام قدیمی که تو نظام جدید طرح شده بودن اگر شما نکته ش رو بلد بودی که هیچ تست رو میزدی اگه نکتش رو بلد نبودی باید کلنجار میرفتی با رد گزینه تست رو میزدی 
یعنی برای ۱۴۰۰ هر جوری بتونی خودتو بیمه کن سرویس نشی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zaniar3444

> آقا من از سال ۹۷ که اولین کنکورم بوده شرکت کردم.سوالات زیست خیلی خارج از استاندارد بوده و غلطاش خیلی خیلی بیشتر از ۲.۳ تا بوده به نظرم استانداردترین کنکور همون ۹۷ بوده فوق العاده استاندارد و در سطح متوسط جوری که هم دانش آموز اذیت نمیشه هم به خوبی غربال میشن.کنکور ۹۹ رو که دادم درباره شیمی سوالات مسئله دوقسمتی و طولانی و همچنین حفظیات و مفهومات هم همچین آسون طرح نشدن بیشتر موضوع سر اینکه من میتونم یه تست شیمیو بزنم با نه نیست مسئله اینه که سوالات بسیار بسیار وقتگیر طرح شدن.تو زمان زدن کار آسونی نبوده.سوالات فیزیک هم متفاوت طرح شده بودن در سطح نرمال هرسال نبوده ادبیاتم که کلا بسیار بسیار سخت بود ولی به جز ادبیات بقیه عمومی ها استاندارد بود ریاضی هم سطحش خوب بود ینی سخت بود ولی غیراستاندارد نبود بیشتر از سخت بودن سوالای کنکور ۹۹ بحث غیراستاندار بودنشونه


ممنون که از تجربیات هردوسالتون گفتید . راستی ۹۹ جدید دادید؟

----------


## Rozhinaa

بله جدید دادم

----------


## _Joseph_

> میدونی شدیدا موافقم کتاب های نظام جدیدا ظاهرا آسون شده ولی واقعا اینطور نیستش چون فقط کم حجم مفاهیم پایه حذف شده حتی دبیر ها مجبورن علاوه بر کتاب مطالب زیادی بیان بگن تا بفهمیم مطالب انقدر گنگ هستن که نیاز به جزوه و درسنامه هست و در واقع همون طور میشه الکی اومدن کتابا رو نازک کردن با حذف کردن مفاهیم پایه و من نمی‌فهمم چرا مشاورین هم میان تایید میکنن که آره نظام جدید آب خوردنه درحالی‌که اصلا اینطور نیست


دقیقا همینطوره باید این گنگ بودن رو رفع کنین با مطالعه کتب بیشتر و حتی نظام قدیم 
من خودم برای مباحث مشترک نظام قدیم رو میخونم

----------


## Rozhinaa

درباره غلطای زیست که گفتم زیاد بودن برای سال ۹۹ مدنظرم بود

----------


## _Joseph_

> ممنون از نظرت . هیچ دردی نمیخوره فقط خواستم بدون سطح داوطلبا افت کرده بخاظر کرونا مرونا یا خیلی وحشتناک بوده و یه سری اطلاعات دیگه کلا ادم خوبه بدونه سوالات اخری سطحشون و دید طراحا چی بوده که بعدش چطور بخونه این موارد رو و اماده کنه خودشو


هیچکدوم داداش دانش آموزا خوبن و کرونا هم کم تاثیر گذاشته 
ولی مطالب اونجوری که باید بسط داده بشن در نظام جدید بسط داده نمیشن و نکات کور زیادی باقی میمونه که طراح میتونه با اون نکات کور تستی طرح کنه که بسوزی 
کسایی که مفهومی کار میکنن برنده ان

----------


## Zaniar3444

> زیست پنج تا سوال مورد بحثه که میشده دو جوابه ده تا شمارشی هم احتمال غلط زدن رو بالا میبره
> شیمی خودم هم گفتم قبلا که یکم از لحاظ علمی شاید پایین تر از 94 بود ولی به شدت درصدا افت کرد شاید بد تر از 94 سوال های بسیار چند موردی و گیر دادن به موضوعات کوچیک مثلا تعریف توسعه پایدار و پلی استیرن دادن مصئله در همون شمارشی ها و دام های زیاد و چند بخشی شدن شدید مسئله ها درصدا رو خیلی کشید پایین (فقط درصد یه شخص خاص نیست خیلی از دوستام که حتی دو رقمی شده و با میانگین تراز ۸۰۰۰ و المپیادی شیمی تو کنکور امسال ۶۰ زد!!!
> فارسی لغت رو خب مشخصا حفظ باشین میزنین


راستش همچین میگفتن شیمی نطام جدید همش شده حفظیات و مسئله ها حذف شدن من فک کردم ۱۲ تا مسئله طراح میتونسته طرح کنه و بقیش شمارشین که سخت شده بعد اومدم دیدم نه همون اش و همون کاسه س ۱۸ مسئله. توصیه ای هم داری واسه شیمی؟

----------


## Zaniar3444

> دید طراح میدونی چیه؟؟
> طراح به چیزشم نیست تو حاشیه کتاب درسی نظام جدید نوشته شده طرح سوال از ساختار های شیمیایی مجاز نیست و یا الکترونگاتیوی تو بیشتر بدانید اورده شده و یا مطالبی تو نظام قدیم بوده که حذف شده دید طراح کاملا بر پایهی مفهوم هست و خیلی هم تیز بین هستن در سوالات نظام قدیمی که تو نظام جدید طرح شده بودن اگر شما نکته ش رو بلد بودی که هیچ تست رو میزدی اگه نکتش رو بلد نبودی باید کلنجار میرفتی با رد گزینه تست رو میزدی 
> یعنی برای ۱۴۰۰ هر جوری بتونی خودتو بیمه کن سرویس نشی


اوه اوه ممکنه این خطاها به علت طرح دو سوال مجزا بوده یاشه طراح قاژی کرده باشه؟

----------


## sepehr_a

> راستش همچین میگفتن شیمی نطام جدید همش شده حفظیات و مسئله ها حذف شدن من فک کردم ۱۲ تا مسئله طراح میتونسته طرح کنه و بقیش شمارشین که سخت شده بعد اومدم دیدم نه همون اش و همون کاسه س ۱۸ مسئله. توصیه ای هم داری واسه شیمی؟


دقیقا هر چقدر که کتاب درسی به سمت حفظیات رفته طراح کنکور رفته سمت مسئله و چون دانش آموز رو خیلی نمیتونه بپیچونه تو نظام جدید چون خیلی محدود تر شده با چند قسمتی کردن مسائل درصد رو میاره پایین و حفظی ها رو هم به صورت چند موردی میده تا بیشتر تو دام بزنین(مثلا در توسعه پایدار همه هزینه های زیست محیطی و اجتماعی باید در نظر گرفته شه حالا یان جمله نه غلطه نه کامل درست تو کتاب اقتصادی هم هست ولی جمله بالا هم میتونه درست باشه چون به هر حال باید در نظر گرفته شه اون دو تا هم تازه اینو برده تو چند موردی تا با رد گزینه!!!) یا تو مسئله همیشه عرف بود بگه دلتا هاش رو حساب کن چند تا واکنشم بده کلی ضریبا رو ضرب و تقسیم کنی دلتا هاش به دست بیاد امسال اومد گفت خب حالا که اینو به دست آوردی بگو تو فلان واکنش با این دلتا هاش چند کیلو ژول گرما آزاد میشه؟؟؟ پیشنهاد اینه که رو سرعت تست زنی بیشتر کار کنید و مسئله زیاد و شاید بعضی ها موافق یا مخالف باشن ولی با توجه به اهمیت شیمی اگه درس اول یا دوم برید سراغش شاید بهتر باشه!

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> خیر ادعا نکردم اگه به درصد باشه من میشناسم با درصد ۴۰اینا سالای قبلم رفتن دندون در حالیکه بقیه درساهم درصد شاخی نزدن.. من گفتم ۱۷ سوال بدون مسئله وجود داشته حدود ۷.۸تاش شمارشی هم نبوده تو این ازمون دقیقا بیا بگو چرا دانش اموزی که مسلط باشه نباید بتونه بزنه اگرم نخونده با ناقص خونده اون که بحثش جداس.. درضمن این ۳۵ دیقه یه چیز خیلی چرته همون سالای ۹۰ اینام نمیشد تو ۳۵ دیقه صد زد حداقل برای ۹۹ درصد افراد


من نمی دونم کجای نظرم حرف دندون رو زده بودم.
الان یعنی هر چی سوال غیر شمارشی بدون مسأله باشه رو در حکم گلابی محسوب می کنی؟ این نظر آقاجانی بود که قبل از اعلام شدن کارنامه ی اولیه توی کانالش گذاشته بود:

☑️ سوالات درس #شیمی کنکور ۹۹ در رشته #تجربی #سخت_ترین کنکور در میان ادوار گذشته بود.
🔺 از لحاظ درجه سختی سوالات
🔺 از لحاظ زمان اختصاص داده شده برای سوالات
🔺  از لحاظ تیپ های جدید مطرح شده
🔺 اذیت کردن زمانی دانش آموز حتی در تست های آسان
🔺 تعداد مسائل
🔺 تعداد ۱۲ تست شمارشی و ۳ تست درست و غلط غیرشمارشی


☑️ درصدها در شیمی کنکور امسال به شدت افت خواهد داشت.
☑️ درصدهای بالای ۶۰ این آزمون به رتبه های زیر ۱۰۰۰ کنکور فکر کنند. البته به شرط رعایت درصد وزنی در درس های دیگر

با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه عزیزان



به جز این دیگه توضیح اضافه ای ندارم.

----------


## Zaniar3444

> من نمی دونم کجای نظرم حرف دندون رو زده بودم.
> الان یعنی هر چی سوال غیر شمارشی بدون مسأله باشه رو در حکم گلابی محسوب می کنی؟ این نظر آقاجانی بود که قبل از اعلام شدن کارنامه ی اولیه توی کانالش گذاشته بود:
> 
> ☑️ سوالات درس #شیمی کنکور ۹۹ در رشته #تجربی #سخت_ترین کنکور در میان ادوار گذشته بود.
>  از لحاظ درجه سختی سوالات
>  از لحاظ زمان اختصاص داده شده برای سوالات
>   از لحاظ تیپ های جدید مطرح شده
>  اذیت کردن زمانی دانش آموز حتی در تست های آسان
>  تعداد مسائل
> ...


ممنون راستش از اولم سوالو که پرسیده بودم میخواستم با دلیل بدونم که چرا سخته مثلا فک نمیکردم حفظیات شیمی رو جوری بدن که مثه زیست ابهام دار کنن همون چیزی که دوستمون بالاتر گفت وگرنه از شنیده ها بچه ها همش با کنکور ۹۴ مقایسه میکردن و واقعا ۹۴ مقابل ۹۵ مثلا چیز مسخره ای بود و واسه همین تو کتم نمیرفت تا با دلیل بدونم چرا سخته. و البته این اساتیدم خیلیاشون بنظرم حاشیه ن و معیار خوبی نیستن و واسه بازاریابی کتاباشونه مثلا اشکان هاشمی (خودشو و کتاباشو )کاری ندارم ولی مثلا کتابای نظام قدیمشو جوری مثلا از فصل متابولیسم میترسوند من واقن جرئت نداشتم برم سمت این فصل ولی رفتم خوندم اسونترین فصل زیست از نظر خودم بود و سوالاشو با اب خوردن تو کنکور میشد زد

----------


## Akhm

این قصه تکراری هر ساله. همه سالها کسانی که کنکور میدن کنکورشون سخت ترین کنکور تاریخ بوده. هزار دلیل و استدلال هم دارن که با سالهای دیگه فرق داشته. مثلا هر سال میگن همه دبیرا گفتن و هزار دلیل دیگه. واقعیت اینه وقتی شما کنکور سالهای قبل رو میزنی به نظرت ساده میاد ولی وقتی خودت واقعا کنکور میدی می بینی اینقدر هم ساده نبود. برای همین غافلگیر می شی. اگر باور ندارید سال بعد نگاه کنید دوباره همین مطالب رو عینا می بینید.

----------


## DrDark13

ببین وقتی توی خونه سوالی رو حل میکنی اصلا اعتمادی نیست که بتونی اونو سرسجلسه کنکور هم بزنی حتی اگه ساده باشه...توی کنکور حتی اگه دلتا رو هم فقط بخواد نمیتونی مطمئن باشی که اون سوال رو میتونی بزنی.درصدی که توی خونه میزنی و سوالایی که حل میکنی رو باید حدود 15 درصد ازش کم کنی تا شاید شبیه حالت روز کنکورت بشه تازه اونم اگه خیلی مسلط باشی...خود من سرجلسه ساده ترین هارو هم نتونستم روون حل کنم چون تسلطم کم بود ولی توی خونه سوالای سخت تر از اونو هم حل میکردم...درباره شیمی 99 هم بگم الان که من نگاشون میکنم اب خوردنن اما سر جلسه کپ کرده بودم یه سوال 5 دقیقه وقت میخواست هر چند قیافه ساده ای داشتن،پس از ظاهر قضاوت نکن و روی سرعتت کار کن توی نظام جدید سرعت حرف اولو میزنه چون اکثرا سوالا قابل حل ان هرکس دستش فرز تر باشه برندس

----------


## _Joseph_

> اوه اوه ممکنه این خطاها به علت طرح دو سوال مجزا بوده یاشه طراح قاژی کرده باشه؟������


فکر نمیکنم اینطوری باشه ولی یه چیزی رو خوب میدونم 
اونم اینه که کنکور ۱۴۰۰ اگر سخت تر از ۹۹ نشه قطع به یقین آسانتر از ۹۹ نخواهد بود و اولین کنکوری هم خواهد بود که به طور ۱۰۰ درصدی از کتب جدید طرح خواهد شد برای همین اگر به رشته محل خاصی دندون تیز کردین طمع کارانه درس بخونین نگید اینجاها جزو حذفیاته و کتاب درسی گفته سوال نمیاد و ....
نصف بیشتر کنکوریهای ۹۹ برای ۱۴۰۰ موندن و انتخاب رشته هم نکردن 
نظام قدیم نداریم 
وضعیت ۹۹ هم که یه هشدار بود برای ۱۴۰۰ 
پس هر چقدر میتونید بخونید

----------


## sepehr_a

> این قصه تکراری هر ساله. همه سالها کسانی که کنکور میدن کنکورشون سخت ترین کنکور تاریخ بوده. هزار دلیل و استدلال هم دارن که با سالهای دیگه فرق داشته. مثلا هر سال میگن همه دبیرا گفتن و هزار دلیل دیگه. واقعیت اینه وقتی شما کنکور سالهای قبل رو میزنی به نظرت ساده میاد ولی وقتی خودت واقعا کنکور میدی می بینی اینقدر هم ساده نبود. برای همین غافلگیر می شی. اگر باور ندارید سال بعد نگاه کنید دوباره همین مطالب رو عینا می بینید.


برای یک ماه فاصله کنکور تا اعلام نتایج درسته ولی دیگه تحلیل دبیرا و درصدایی که دانش آموزا باهاش قبول شدن میشه سطح کنکور رو فهمید

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام دوستان من ۹۷ کنکور دادم و قاعدتا نظام قدیمیم بخاطر مسایل قابل پیش بینی و عجیب درمورد کنکور ۹۸ ریسک نکردم و پشت کنکور نموندم البته بعدها فهمیدم کارم درست بوده ولی خب الان قصد دارم باز شرکت کنم ینی در کنکور ۱۴۰۰.. یه سری سوالا برام پیش اومده بود که ممنون میشم کمکم کنید برام رفع ابنام بشه.در مورد کنکور ۹۹ میخواستم بدونم سختیش چطوری بوده سسح داوطلبا پایین اومده یا چی چون مثلا سوالارو که نگاه کردم ادبیات خب واقن سخت شده انگار ولی یه چیزی که برام جالب بود دوستان میگفتن سوالای لغتم نمیشد زد مگه اینطوری نیست اکه شما همه لغتارو حفظ باشید بتونید جواب بدید چون فقط یکیشم شمارشی بوده. تاریخ ادبیات ارایه هم که معلومه سختیشون ..  کنکور ۹۷ زیست تا جایی که یادمه و بقیه هم میگفتن بعد ۹۴ سختترین زیست بود  که ۷ تا شمارشی داشت به اضافه سوالای عددی ژنتیک و اینا . کنکور ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۰ تا شمارشی و بدون سوالای محاسباتی و دودمانه اینا.. میشه بگید زیست چطور میگن از ۹۴ سخت تر بوده؟؟ یا حتی ۹۷.. درس اخرم شیمی که ۹۴ بنظرم اصلا چیز خاصی نبود اونزمان که حل میکردم که الان بچه ها همش شیمی رو با ۹۴ مقایسه کردن سال ۹۴ همش دو تا شمارشی دادن اونزمان بنظرم شیمی ۹۵ خیلی بمراتب سختتر بود علاوه بر ۱۷.۱۸ مسئله شمارشی ها هم زیاد شدن. درمورد شیمی ۹۹ که نگاه کردم ۱۶.۱۷ سوال اصلا ربطی به محاسبات نداشتن و البته تعداد مسئله ها در حد۹۴ ۹۵ ۹۶ ۹۷ بوده . چجوریه که اینهمه درصدا افت کردن چون واقعا فرق انچنانی بین سوالا نمیبینم. البته یه چیز که بنطرم رسید این بود که تعداد داوطلبین ۹۷ ۶۲۰ هزار نفر بودن ۹۹ ۵۰۰ شاید یکم این تاثیر داشته .. بعدش لطفا درمورد جو و سطح داوطلبای امسال بگید که باتوجه به کرونا و کلاسای غیرحضوری و ازمون غیرحضوری وضعیت چجوریه جو کنکور مثه سالای قبل هست؟. بنظرتون تعداد داوطلبین کمتر میشه یا بیشتر . نمیخوام این سوالا برای خودم یا کسی حاشیه ایجاد کنه فقط راستش میخوام یه دید کلی داشته باشم به کنکور و کسایی که باهاشون دارم رقابت میکنم . و ممنون میشم در مورد کنکور ۹۹ هم به سوالام جواب بدید که یه دید داشته باشم سوالا چطور بودن از فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگید


مقایسه ی شما با یه دید کاملا کلیه!!!
اگر بخواید اینجوری مقایسه کنید میبینید بله شیمی سوالِ غیر قابل حل نداشته تعداد مسائلش که مثل قبله! ریاضی کلی حذفیات داشته و زیست هم محاسباتی ژنتیک نداشته
طبقِ برداشتِ شما؛ خب پس کنکور آسونتر شده!

اما از دید یه کنکوری چطوره؟ سوالای محاسباتی شیمی نسبتا وقت گیر بوده و کلی عدد بزرگ داشته دوقسمتی هم داشته(مثه این میمونه دو سوال حل کنی ولی به اندازه ی یه سوال امتیاز بگیری) دوقسمتی بودن خودش باعث میشه درصد خطا بالا بره و استرسِ تایم فشار بیشتری به بچه ها بیاره!

بقیه ی دروس هم تو همچین حالتی بررسی شدن که گفته شد کنکور سختی بود!
زیست نظام قدیم که ۱۰ درصد محاسبات داشت تو کنکور معمولا فقط چند نفر درصدِ بالای ۹۰ داشتن و اصلا کسی توقعِ زدنِ سوالِ محاسباتی نداشت جز کسی که برای ۱۰۰ میرفت! الان دیگه این طوری نیست!

به نظر من حتی اگه تو تایم کنکور هم کنکور ۹۹ رو تو خونه بزنید درصد بهتری نسبت به کنکور اصلی میگیرید چون اولا شما میدونید قراره کمی سخت باشه! ولی تو اون لحظه هیچکی نمیدونست قراره تا چه حد سخت باشه یا اصلا این سختی ای که من میبینم فقط برا منه؟ یا واسه بقیه هم سخته؟استرسی به اون لحظه به نیمی از کنکوریا وارد شد واقعا سنگین بود! سوال غیرقابل حل نداشتیم کلا... همشون حل میشدن مسئله اینه که تو اون جو سنگین و استرس بالا و تایم کم میشد حلش کرد یا نه؟ :Yahoo (94): 


قرابت ادبیات فوق العاده سنگین و غیرقابل فهم بود... قابل توجه شما که من تو خونه حدودا ۸۰ درصد سوالات قرابت رو صحیح حل میکنم ولی تو کنکور تعدادشون خیلی کمتره دلیلشم تایم کمتر برای بررسی مفهومِ اون بیته!

حالا فکرشو بکن طرف با ادبیات سنگین بخواد شروع کنه با زبانِ سنگین بخواد تموم کنه! و حالا بیاد بعد از اون همه استرس و خراب کردن بخواد اختصاصی بزنه
طرف با زیست شروع میکنه کلمات عجیب میبینه توش که مربوط به نظام دیگه س... عصبی تر میشه سوالات ناخوداگاه واسش گنگ تر میشن از طرفی شمایی که دارید تو خونه کنکور میدید مثل کسی که داره سر جلسه کنکور میده به این فکر نمیکنید که همین یه دونه برگه قراره آیندتونو بسازه ولی کنکوریه همونجا فک میکنه نصفشو خراب کردم همه چیو به باد دادم حالا برسه به شیمی و ریاضی و اون اوضاع باور نکردنی رو ببینه!!!
در ضمن خیلی جاها کنکور یه ربع دیرتر شروع شد و یه ربع زودتر دفترچه رو گرفتن... شرایط کم اکسیژن بودن زیر اون ماسک رو هم تصور کن خیلیا شلد و عینک هم داشتن!!!

کنکور ۹۹ کنکوری بود که با اعصاب و روان بچه ها بازی کرد واقعا!!!

----------


## mohammad1381

حسم میگه امسال ریاضی آسون و زیست وحشناک سختی داریم!

----------


## Rafolin403

> حسم میگه امسال ریاضی آسون و زیست وحشناک سختی داریم!


خدا کنه حست اشتباه کنه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> این قصه تکراری هر ساله. همه سالها کسانی که کنکور میدن کنکورشون سخت ترین کنکور تاریخ بوده. هزار دلیل و استدلال هم دارن که با سالهای دیگه فرق داشته. مثلا هر سال میگن همه دبیرا گفتن و هزار دلیل دیگه. واقعیت اینه وقتی شما کنکور سالهای قبل رو میزنی به نظرت ساده میاد ولی وقتی خودت واقعا کنکور میدی می بینی اینقدر هم ساده نبود. برای همین غافلگیر می شی. اگر باور ندارید سال بعد نگاه کنید دوباره همین مطالب رو عینا می بینید.


پیاده شو با هم بریم اخوی. خط مقدم زیر آتیشه.
سال 98 شیمی بالای 100 نفر درصد 100 رو کسب کرده بودن. امسال یه نفر هم صد نزده. کسایی که بالای 90 زدن هم از انگشتای دست کمتره. واقعا درک تفاوت شیمی 99 با سال های قبل نیاز به استعداد خاصی نداره. نمی دونم چطور انقدر درکش سخته. مسائل 99 فقط 8 تاشون دو قسمتی بود. یعنی عملا 8 تا سوال 16 تا سواله. همین یک قلم تعداد عملی سوالا رو از 35 می رسونه به 43. بعضی از موازنه ها بسیار بد دست بودن که توی کنکور سابقه نداشته. توی همین اذیت ها اومده برای اولین بار "درصد ناخالصی" رو پرسیده. اونم توی یه مساله ی سنگین دو قسمتی. چیزی که خودم غلط زدم. فکر کن بالای 2 دقیقه واسه یه مساله ی سنگین وقت بذاری و آخرش واسه یه نامردی مسخره سوالی که بلدی رو غلط بزنی.

----------


## Zaniar3444

> این قصه تکراری هر ساله. همه سالها کسانی که کنکور میدن کنکورشون سخت ترین کنکور تاریخ بوده. هزار دلیل و استدلال هم دارن که با سالهای دیگه فرق داشته. مثلا هر سال میگن همه دبیرا گفتن و هزار دلیل دیگه. واقعیت اینه وقتی شما کنکور سالهای قبل رو میزنی به نظرت ساده میاد ولی وقتی خودت واقعا کنکور میدی می بینی اینقدر هم ساده نبود. برای همین غافلگیر می شی. اگر باور ندارید سال بعد نگاه کنید دوباره همین مطالب رو عینا می بینید.


ینی معتقدی سطح داوطلبا افت کرده؟(البته منظورم ۹۸ نیست مثلا مقایسه کنیم با ۹۷ ۹۵ اینا) البته کلا شیمی سخت بوده از ۹۳ به بعد جز ۹۸ این نقل قول از این دبیر که دوستمون اورد اسم دبیر یادم نیست گفته بالای ۶۰ ها منتظر رتبه زیر هزار باشید این خیلی پرته تقریبا هرساله درصد بالای ۶۰ شیمی ایده ال بوده حالا تازه گفته بشرط خوب بودن بقیه درساتونd: مثلا تحلیل کرد

----------


## Zaniar3444

> فکر نمیکنم اینطوری باشه ولی یه چیزی رو خوب میدونم 
> اونم اینه که کنکور ۱۴۰۰ اگر سخت تر از ۹۹ نشه قطع به یقین آسانتر از ۹۹ نخواهد بود و اولین کنکوری هم خواهد بود که به طور ۱۰۰ درصدی از کتب جدید طرح خواهد شد برای همین اگر به رشته محل خاصی دندون تیز کردین طمع کارانه درس بخونین نگید اینجاها جزو حذفیاته و کتاب درسی گفته سوال نمیاد و ....
> نصف بیشتر کنکوریهای ۹۹ برای ۱۴۰۰ موندن و انتخاب رشته هم نکردن 
> نظام قدیم نداریم 
> وضعیت ۹۹ هم که یه هشدار بود برای ۱۴۰۰ 
> پس هر چقدر میتونید بخونید


البته قطع به یقینی وجود نداره ایده های کنکور میمونه ولی سختی اسونیشون ثابت نیست ایده مثلا مورد طولانی  برای زیست از بعد یه سال یا سوال شمارشی گذاشتن در شیمی از ۹۴ این ایده ها میمونه ولی باید درهرصورت خودتو برای هرچی آماده کنی دیگه

----------


## Zaniar3444

> برای یک ماه فاصله کنکور تا اعلام نتایج درسته ولی دیگه تحلیل دبیرا و درصدایی که دانش آموزا باهاش قبول شدن میشه سطح کنکور رو فهمید


راستی چن سوال دیگم داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی

هندسه ریاضی هنوز همون معضل نظام قدیمه که همه حذف میکردن یا اسونه الان.. بعد واسه شیمی کتاب درسی ندارم حفظیات جیبی خیلی سبز بخونم حله؟.. بعد تو عربی اعراب حذف شده انگار از تو درک مطلب ولی واسه بقیه جاها مطمین نیستم مثلا ینی کلا اگه کتابی خوندیم (خودم خیلی سبز دارم یکی میگفت از نظام قدیمم مطلب کذاشته مطمین نیستم)مثلا گفت تو جمع مونث اگه محرور شد اعراب اخرش فتحه میشه خارج از کتاب درسیه؟ واسه واژگان ادبیات هامون سبطی دارم درسا که میخونم احساس میکنم لغات خیلی کمه کلا اینطور شده که تو نظام جدید لغاتم کم شدن یا اشکال از کتابه ممنون

----------


## Zaniar3444

> پیاده شو با هم بریم اخوی. خط مقدم زیر آتیشه.
> سال 98 شیمی بالای 100 نفر درصد 100 رو کسب کرده بودن. امسال یه نفر هم صد نزده. کسایی که بالای 90 زدن هم از انگشتای دست کمتره. واقعا درک تفاوت شیمی 99 با سال های قبل نیاز به استعداد خاصی نداره. نمی دونم چطور انقدر درکش سخته. مسائل 99 فقط 8 تاشون دو قسمتی بود. یعنی عملا 8 تا سوال 16 تا سواله. همین یک قلم تعداد عملی سوالا رو از 35 می رسونه به 43. بعضی از موازنه ها بسیار بد دست بودن که توی کنکور سابقه نداشته. توی همین اذیت ها اومده برای اولین بار "درصد ناخالصی" رو پرسیده. اونم توی یه مساله ی سنگین دو قسمتی. چیزی که خودم غلط زدم. فکر کن بالای 2 دقیقه واسه یه مساله ی سنگین وقت بذاری و آخرش واسه یه نامردی مسخره سوالی که بلدی رو غلط بزنی.


داداش تو موارد حفظیش و شمارشی های امسال کلا ینی سوالای غیر مسئله نکته ای وجود داره که ازش استفاده کرد تو خوندن مثلا طراح با یه دیدی به متن نگاه کرده باشه و سوالارو پیچونده باشه چون من خودم الان کل کتابو نخوندم نمیتونم اینکارو بکنم

----------


## Behnam10

> بنظرتون تعداد داوطلبین کمتر میشه یا بیشتر . نمیخوام این سوالا برای خودم یا کسی حاشیه ایجاد کنه فقط راستش میخوام یه دید کلی داشته باشم به کنکور و کسایی که باهاشون دارم رقابت میکنم . و ممنون میشم در مورد کنکور ۹۹ هم به سوالام جواب بدید که یه دید داشته باشم سوالا چطور بودن از فیزیک و ریاضی هم بگید


حالا من  خودم کنکوری قدیم بودم که الان با بچه های جدید برخورد میکنم و توی حال و هوای کنکورهای جدید هستم تقریبا ... 
ما دو تا بحث داریم ... یکی آموزش نظام جدید . یکی کنکور نظام جدید
در مورد آموزش ، حرف شما درسته که کتابا خیلی آسون تر شده ... ولی من یه جوری دیگه به قضیه نگاه میکنم . کتابای نظام جدید ، کاربردی تر شده ! به منِ مثلا دانشجو رشته های علوم پزشکی چه ربطی داره قضیه آرنیوس تفاوتش با مثلا لوری برونستد چییه ؟ اینو کتاب جدید اومده کاملا حذف کرده و بجاش پرداخته به اینکه اصلا اسید و باز چییه مفهومش که از بیوشیمی بگیر تا دوره فیزیوپات و درس فارماکولوژی و.... باهاش سرو کار دارم .
 در عین کم شدن حجم کتاب ، دقیقا همون مطالب بدرد بخور کتابای قدیم باقی مونده . در بقیه قسمت های کتابام همینه . 
در مورد زیست اتفاقا هیچی کم نشده ! فقط مطالبی که تست های مفت کنکور بودند مثل باکتری قارچ و ویروس و یا تاریخچه حیات و از اینجور چیزا ، حذف شده . وگرنه اساس زیست همون اساس نظام قدیمه با کلی تغییر علمی خوب و اصلاح غلط های کتاب قدیم ...
در مورد بقیه درسام میتونی مقاله های مشاوره ای رو بخونی 
اما کنکور نظام جدید اصلا بحثش جداست .. مخصوصا 99 
هیچ تفاوتی بین بچه های قدیم و جدید دربحث کنکور نیست ! ما توی قدیم اگه اطلاعات بیشتری نسبت بچه های جدید میخوندیم ، تست کنکور به همون نسبت هم مطرح میشد برامون ..ولی الان این بندگان خدا باید به سوالاتی پاسخ بدند که اصلا در حیطه کتاباشون نیست ... بله سوالات از کتابه همیشه ولی آیا روند آموزش کتابای درسی با این سوالات کنکور همخوانی داره ؟ قطعاا نه .. درضمن سوالات شیمی امسال سخت نبود ، در شرایطی که آزمون کنکور نمی بود و بچه ها 2 ساعت زمان میذاشتن و حل میکردن ... دیگه توی 30 دقیقه این نوع سوالات فاجعه است ! 
اگه دید درستی از کنکور نظام جدید میخوای من میتونم اینجوری بگم که وقتی درس میخونی  و میبینی چقد مطالب ساده است ،  اصلا انتظار سوالات گلابی رو توی کنکور نداشته باش  و رقابت به شدت توی کنکور امسال زیاده چون بیشترخوبای کنکور 99 ،  موندن امسال با توجه به شرایط و حوادث سال قبل ...
اینم چون کنکوری نظام قدیم بودی ، بهت میگم . وگرنه کلا توی این مباحث شرکت نمیکنم . 
موفق باشی

----------


## Zaniar3444

> حالا من  خودم کنکوری قدیم بودم که الان با بچه های جدید برخورد میکنم و توی حال و هوای کنکورهای جدید هستم تقریبا ... 
> ما دو تا بحث داریم ... یکی آموزش نظام جدید . یکی کنکور نظام جدید
> در مورد آموزش ، حرف شما درسته که کتابا خیلی آسون تر شده ... ولی من یه جوری دیگه به قضیه نگاه میکنم . کتابای نظام جدید ، کاربردی تر شده ! به منِ مثلا دانشجو رشته های علوم پزشکی چه ربطی داره قضیه آرنیوس تفاوتش با مثلا لوری برونستد چییه ؟ اینو کتاب جدید اومده کاملا حذف کرده و بجاش پرداخته به اینکه اصلا اسید و باز چییه مفهومش که از بیوشیمی بگیر تا دوره فیزیوپات و درس فارماکولوژی و.... باهاش سرو کار دارم .
>  در عین کم شدن حجم کتاب ، دقیقا همون مطالب بدرد بخور کتابای قدیم باقی مونده . در بقیه قسمت های کتابام همینه . 
> در مورد زیست اتفاقا هیچی کم نشده ! فقط مطالبی که تست های مفت کنکور بودند مثل باکتری قارچ و ویروس و یا تاریخچه حیات و از اینجور چیزا ، حذف شده . وگرنه اساس زیست همون اساس نظام قدیمه با کلی تغییر علمی خوب و اصلاح غلط های کتاب قدیم ...
> در مورد بقیه درسام میتونی مقاله های مشاوره ای رو بخونی 
> اما کنکور نظام جدید اصلا بحثش جداست .. مخصوصا 99 
> هیچ تفاوتی بین بچه های قدیم و جدید دربحث کنکور نیست ! ما توی قدیم اگه اطلاعات بیشتری نسبت بچه های جدید میخوندیم ، تست کنکور به همون نسبت هم مطرح میشد برامون ..ولی الان این بندگان خدا باید به سوالاتی پاسخ بدند که اصلا در حیطه کتاباشون نیست ... بله سوالات از کتابه همیشه ولی آیا روند آموزش کتابای درسی با این سوالات کنکور همخوانی داره ؟ قطعاا نه .. درضمن سوالات شیمی امسال سخت نبود ، در شرایطی که آزمون کنکور نمی بود و بچه ها 2 ساعت زمان میذاشتن و حل میکردن ... دیگه توی 30 دقیقه این نوع سوالات فاجعه است ! 
> اگه دید درستی از کنکور نظام جدید میخوای من میتونم اینجوری بگم که وقتی درس میخونی  و میبینی چقد مطالب ساده است ،  اصلا انتظار سوالات گلابی رو توی کنکور نداشته باش  و رقابت به شدت توی کنکور امسال زیاده چون بیشترخوبای کنکور 99 ،  موندن امسال با توجه به شرایط و حوادث سال قبل ...
> ...


ممنون از کمکت . اره دقیقا الان که کتابارو میخونم همینه خیلیش مثلا یادمه شیمی دو یه ۲۰ صفحه اول مزخرف کامل حفظی داشت به هیچ دردیم نمیخورد  ولی اینجا بزور دو کلمه از مدل اتمی بور گفته. زیستشم که جالبتره فقط کاش اون سه فصل اخر حذف نمیشد حیف بود :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Zaniar3444

> مقایسه ی شما با یه دید کاملا کلیه!!!
> اگر بخواید اینجوری مقایسه کنید میبینید بله شیمی سوالِ غیر قابل حل نداشته تعداد مسائلش که مثل قبله! ریاضی کلی حذفیات داشته و زیست هم محاسباتی ژنتیک نداشته
> طبقِ برداشتِ شما؛ خب پس کنکور آسونتر شده!
> 
> اما از دید یه کنکوری چطوره؟ سوالای محاسباتی شیمی نسبتا وقت گیر بوده و کلی عدد بزرگ داشته دوقسمتی هم داشته(مثه این میمونه دو سوال حل کنی ولی به اندازه ی یه سوال امتیاز بگیری) دوقسمتی بودن خودش باعث میشه درصد خطا بالا بره و استرسِ تایم فشار بیشتری به بچه ها بیاره!
> 
> بقیه ی دروس هم تو همچین حالتی بررسی شدن که گفته شد کنکور سختی بود!
> زیست نظام قدیم که ۱۰ درصد محاسبات داشت تو کنکور معمولا فقط چند نفر درصدِ بالای ۹۰ داشتن و اصلا کسی توقعِ زدنِ سوالِ محاسباتی نداشت جز کسی که برای ۱۰۰ میرفت! الان دیگه این طوری نیست!
> 
> ...


درک میکنم خودم وقتی دفترچه عمومی رو باز میکردم هنوز سوالارو ندیده بودم مثه چی دستم میلرزید . درسته واقن سختی زیاد کشیدن وقتی دو ماه تمدید شد و معلومم نبود اصن برگزار میشه اوضاع وحشتناک بود هرچن یه دوستی داشتم این وقت اضافه بکارش اومد

----------


## sepehr_a

> راستی چن سوال دیگم داشتم ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنی
> 
> هندسه ریاضی هنوز همون معضل نظام قدیمه که همه حذف میکردن یا اسونه الان.. بعد واسه شیمی کتاب درسی ندارم حفظیات جیبی خیلی سبز بخونم حله؟.. بعد تو عربی اعراب حذف شده انگار از تو درک مطلب ولی واسه بقیه جاها مطمین نیستم مثلا ینی کلا اگه کتابی خوندیم (خودم خیلی سبز دارم یکی میگفت از نظام قدیمم مطلب کذاشته مطمین نیستم)مثلا گفت تو جمع مونث اگه محرور شد اعراب اخرش فتحه میشه خارج از کتاب درسیه؟ واسه واژگان ادبیات هامون سبطی دارم درسا که میخونم احساس میکنم لغات خیلی کمه کلا اینطور شده که تو نظام جدید لغاتم کم شدن یا اشکال از کتابه ممنون


راستش خیلی با قدیم آشنا نیستم ولی آره اعراب آره تو کتاب نیست البته کتاب کار ها معمولا میارن و هر چقدر این چیزا رو بیشتر بلد باشین بیشتر کمک میکنه
در مورد هندسه هم تقریبا مطمئن نیستم ولی فکر کنم خیلی راحت تر شده یه تالس و یک یا دو تا تشابه میدن که مثلا تالس کنکور 99 واقعا راحت بود
لغات رو راستش نمیدونم نظام قدیمه چجوری بوده!

----------


## Akhm

> پیاده شو با هم بریم اخوی. خط مقدم زیر آتیشه.
> سال 98 شیمی بالای 100 نفر درصد 100 رو کسب کرده بودن. امسال یه نفر هم صد نزده. کسایی که بالای 90 زدن هم از انگشتای دست کمتره. واقعا درک تفاوت شیمی 99 با سال های قبل نیاز به استعداد خاصی نداره. نمی دونم چطور انقدر درکش سخته. مسائل 99 فقط 8 تاشون دو قسمتی بود. یعنی عملا 8 تا سوال 16 تا سواله. همین یک قلم تعداد عملی سوالا رو از 35 می رسونه به 43. بعضی از موازنه ها بسیار بد دست بودن که توی کنکور سابقه نداشته. توی همین اذیت ها اومده برای اولین بار "درصد ناخالصی" رو پرسیده. اونم توی یه مساله ی سنگین دو قسمتی. چیزی که خودم غلط زدم. فکر کن بالای 2 دقیقه واسه یه مساله ی سنگین وقت بذاری و آخرش واسه یه نامردی مسخره سوالی که بلدی رو غلط بزنی.


هر سال یک عده هستند همین اشتباهاتی که شما داشتین انجام دادن بعدش فکر کردن کنکور سخت تر شده. هر سال تغییراتی در طرح سوال هست. اگر شما فقط به تست های کنکور سالهای قبل مسلط باشی و فکرت محدود به همون ها باشه نتیجه اش همین میشه. البته فقط شما نیستی که از این اشتباهات میکنی.

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> هر سال یک عده هستند همین اشتباهاتی که شما داشتین انجام دادن بعدش فکر کردن کنکور سخت تر شده. هر سال تغییراتی در طرح سوال هست. اگر شما فقط به تست های کنکور سالهای قبل مسلط باشی و فکرت محدود به همون ها باشه نتیجه اش همین میشه. البته فقط شما نیستی که از این اشتباهات میکنی.


خیلی ها هم هستن که از کنکور فقط تحلیل کردنش رو بلدن. بشین سر جلسه هر وقت نتیجه گرفتی جوابت رو میدم

----------


## Akhm

> خیلی ها هم هستن که از کنکور فقط تحلیل کردنش رو بلدن. بشین سر جلسه هر وقت نتیجه گرفتی جوابت رو میدم


آفرین. بالاخره سر عقل اومدی. درستش همینه. دست از تحلیل کردن بردار فقط درس بخون.

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> آفرین. بالاخره سر عقل اومدی. درستش همینه. دست از تحلیل کردن بردار فقط درس بخون.


به جای درس خوندن اول برو چشم پزشک خودتو نشون بده. اون چیزی که واسه تو رویاست واسه من خاطره ست. چشماتو باز کنی می تونی مشخصاتم رو بخونی.

----------


## sepehr_a

> آفرین. بالاخره سر عقل اومدی. درستش همینه. دست از تحلیل کردن بردار فقط درس بخون.


 دندان پزشکی میخونه ها :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Akhm

> به جای درس خوندن اول برو چشم پزشک خودتو نشون بده. اون چیزی که واسه تو رویاست واسه من خاطره ست. چشماتو باز کنی می تونی مشخصاتم رو بخونی.


من کار درست رو نوشتم. ربطی به شخص شما نداره. البته دوست عزیز شما که از رشته و تحصیلات بنده خبر نداری. به رویات رسیدی مبارکه. در مقاطع بعدی اشتباهاتت رو تکرار نکن تا دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشی. در ضمن روی شعورت هم کار کن. به دردت میخوره

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> من کار درست رو نوشتم. ربطی به شخص شما نداره. البته دوست عزیز شما که از رشته و تحصیلات بنده خبر نداری. به رویات رسیدی مبارکه. در مقاطع بعدی اشتباهاتت رو تکرار نکن تا دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشی. در ضمن روی شعورت هم کار کن. به دردت میخوره


تو اول یاد بگیر چطور با کسی که 10 سال از خودت بزرگ تره حرف بزنی نمی خواد درس شعور به من بدی. شکرخوری نوع دانشگاه من هم به تو نیومده. بشین سر کتابات دنبال حواشی نباش.

----------

